# CPC Salary?



## msobrien23 (Sep 14, 2018)

I have been coding for 5 years and certified for 1.5.  What hourly wage should I ask for for a billing AND coding position in Colorado?  It's for a third party billing company.


----------



## twizzle (Sep 14, 2018)

*Salary*



msobrien23 said:


> I have been coding for 5 years and certified for 1.5.  What hourly wage should I ask for for a billing AND coding position in Colorado?  It's for a third party billing company.



Check out the AAPC 2017 coding survey which you will find on the website. At the very least it will give you some guidance; it's done by region and certifications held.


----------



## Mayzoo (Sep 14, 2018)

"How much does a Certified Professional Coder (CPC) make in Denver, CO?

In Denver, a Certified Professional Coder (CPC) earns an average of $20.49 per hour. This is 12% higher than the national average for a Certified Professional Coder (CPC) which is $18.05 per hour. Wages for a Certified Professional Coder (CPC) in Denver range from $15.80 per hour to $24.83 per hour. Total Annual Pay, which includes hourly rate and overtime for a Certified Professional Coder (CPC) in Denver ranges from $33,762 to $52,874 annually. Among those reporting, there is an average job satisfaction rating of 5 out of 5 stars. Women make up 87% of the Certified Professional Coder (CPC) workforce in Denver among those reporting. Many report receiving medical, dental, and vision benefits from their employer."

See this site for more information: https://www.payscale.com/research/U...al_Coder_(CPC)/Hourly_Rate/3f9f5383/Denver-CO

Here is the AAPC site, but I found it a bit high for my area: https://www.aapc.com/resources/research/state-medical-coding-salary/colorado


----------



## nomerz (Sep 14, 2018)

msobrien23 said:


> I have been coding for 5 years and certified for 1.5.  What hourly wage should I ask for for a billing AND coding position in Colorado?  It's for a third party billing company.



Hi,

I currently live in Denver and we have a similar level of experience. I would say that the salary information listed on the AAPC website is pretty much spot on.  Obviously it depends on who you're working for and what you're doing, but don't be afraid to negotiate and really sell yourself and what you bring to the table. Good luck!


----------

